# Sticky  How to post pics.



## wilkinss77

Lots of newbies (& even a few forum veterans) understandably don't know how to post pics.
Here is a list of instructions:
1. Upload pic to a hosting site- Imgur is one of the easiest to use.
2. Click 'direct link'.
3. In your reply, left click the postcard icon, clear the URL box & click 'ok'.
4. Right click 'paste' in the URL box, then 'ok'.
Your pic should now download into your reply.


----------



## arwen_7

Or if you are using a mobile browser, tap the paperclip then select the photo you want to upload. This uploaded the picture direct to this site so it won't go screwy in a few days/weeks/years like other do.


----------



## Malc

wilkinss77 said:


> Lots of newbies (& even a few forum veterans) understandably don't know how to post pics.
> Here is a list of instructions:
> 1. Upload pic to a hosting site- Imgur is one of the easiest to use.
> 2. Click 'direct link'.
> 3. In your reply, left click the postcard icon, clear the URL box & click 'ok'.
> 4. Right click 'paste' in the URL box, then 'ok'.
> Your pic should now download into your reply.


Or use your Album section under your RFUK user profile as the location to store your images rather than having to sign up to a 3rd party hosting site

Or better still, if using a web browser (not sure this option is available on a phone version), simply click the "manage attachments" button under the additional options when replying or creating a new post, and then select the images to upload up to 4 files from your PC or any other device that is attached and you can navigate to the image location.


----------



## Thrasops

I have run a little test this month as all my pics on this forum disappear over time.

I tried using the 'Insert Image' icon from the 'post comment' toolbar, I have linked to an album under my profile, and I have linked to an external file sharing service (Photobucket).

It took 30 days for the 'Insert Image' link to disappear.

It took 11 days for the RFUK album link to disappear.

The Photobucket link is still there. So it seems images hosted externally have the longest lifespan.

I have switched to uploading images as attachments and they all seem to be still there, although this is a less useful method as they all appear at the end of each comment so I cannot annotate each image.


----------



## Malc

Or if using a web browser, click the reply button and use the "manage attachments" button to navigate to the image and upload it


----------



## Zincubus

The free version of TapaTalk has a one click photo upload option ..

The app itself is fabulous if you visit loads of forums 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wilkinss77

Zincubus said:


> The free version of TapaTalk has a one click photo upload option ..
> 
> The app itself is fabulous if you visit loads of forums
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Only really suitable for phones & tablets though.


----------



## Zincubus

wilkinss77 said:


> Only really suitable for phones & tablets though.




True !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Zincubus

wilkinss77 said:


> Only really suitable for phones & tablets though.




Although... you can apparently install an android emulator (like bluestacks) and install tapatalk there



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tyuhasd

A friend once told me that he bought a snake and it died after a week, so the store exchanged it for another under warranty. LOL


----------



## Malc

tyuhasd said:


> A friend once told me that he bought a snake and it died after a week, so the store exchanged it for another under warranty. LOL


And what prey tell us does that have to do with advice on posting pictures on the forum !!!


----------

